# Wal-mart fish conditions.



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Was doing a little shopping earlier in my local Wally World, and I had to of course go look over the betta's. If there's a betta in the store, I gotta check it out, while I may not have room or need another one, it's an itch you gotta scratch right?
Well I strolled over to the fish area, looked over each betta, and about 70% of them were in bad shape. I even saw one that was dead, and looked to have been that way for days and days. 
I then went over to check out how the other fishies were living...Not any better, worse even. There was at least 2 dead fish in each section of tanks. In the Neon Tetra tank, there was at least 10-15 dead ones laying at the bottom and/or floating around. It was disgusting to say the least. 
I guess the employees have better and more important things to do than keep the living things in the store ALIVE. OH! and not to mention, every tank with fish only had the weekend feeder pellets, that's all they ate, no real food, no flakes, nothing, just those chunks of "food".
Maybe it's just the employee in electronics that was very rude to me when I asked him a question about where a certain item was, with him giving me attitude and acting like I was the dumbest person he'd ever come across that has me all fired up, but FOR SHAME Wal-mart FOR SHAME!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wal-Mart has the WORST conditions 4 Bettas @ ALL TIMES!!! They never change water,They don't care or feed everyday,THEY WON'T EVEN GET THE DEAD ONES OUT!!! They are a disgrace to be caring for such a beautiful fish! 
There is a petition thread around here but the people are still wondering if or not to do the petition.


----------



## SweetDLove (Apr 26, 2012)

I think it's sad that a lot of the Employees that run the pets/aquatics section always appear to be lazy or just don't have a clue on what to do. You'd think if they sell living things, they'd at least try to find people who knew what they were doing so that the animals didn't have to suffer for the sake of money.

I'm at least thankful that a petstore a half an hour away has professionals there that actually know what they're doing and give proper advice for caring for certain types of pets (especially fish).


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

It's just pathetic. If the employees aren't going to properly care of the fish, then don't carry the fish. You bring one home anyway and it dies in two days. I'm really not surprised that it was bad, but it's still a little shocking when they've been so poorly cared for that there's 15 dead ones laying in the bottom of a tank, and most others on their death bed. It's saddening.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have yet to go to a store that has bettas in good condition - weather it be walmart, petco, petsmart or the 2 local pet shops. One LPS has employees that work off COMISSION and chagre $2 for the betta cup :shock: Yes, lets sell people animals they cant care for just so you can make a comission. They sell mostly puppies - expensive puppies.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

thats just plain sick


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Contact the home office at walmart. I just had my fifth conversation with a walmart manager about the bettas. He said a call to the home office gets a contact to the store manager. 

He happened to be the store manager. I told him the betta care is horrid. He actually seemed to care. He said it Will be better and to come back and check and let him know what i think. 

But until you get someone to care. If you have the nerve, which I do. Go open a bottle of the betta water they sell for them. Walk to the sink. Empty out most of the dirty water. Refill with their betta water. Put lid back on. Grab another betta. Repeat. I have done this three or four times. No one notices or cares. I told the manager i did this. Really what can he do?

Sometimes you just have to DO.....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Keep contacting store managers and head office. There's no WalMart in my province that sells live anything. The shelves where the tanks used to be carries, more efficiently, the huge bags of dog and cat food, cat trees and kennels. It's not economical for WM to sell fish. Just keep harrassing them. You're not the first one they've heard from, and pretty soon changes will be implemented. 
My 7 yr old neice always picks out the dead fish in the stores and alerts the employees. Whose gonna walk away from a 7 year old!!! lol She's too cute, waiting patiently until their not busy and then pointing out the tank and area the fish is kept!! lol She also spikes convo with them, saying things like , "that's a sin, he was getting bullied" and "aw, rest in peace little fishie". !!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Laki said:


> Keep contacting store managers and head office. There's no WalMart in my province that sells live anything. The shelves where the tanks used to be carries, more efficiently, the huge bags of dog and cat food, cat trees and kennels. It's not economical for WM to sell fish. Just keep harrassing them. You're not the first one they've heard from, and pretty soon changes will be implemented.
> My 7 yr old neice always picks out the dead fish in the stores and alerts the employees. Whose gonna walk away from a 7 year old!!! lol She's too cute, waiting patiently until their not busy and then pointing out the tank and area the fish is kept!! lol She also spikes convo with them, saying things like , "that's a sin, he was getting bullied" and "aw, rest in peace little fishie". !!!!


 
Awww thats too cute!!!


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

LuckyBlue said:


> Contact the home office at walmart. I just had my fifth conversation with a walmart manager about the bettas. He said a call to the home office gets a contact to the store manager.
> 
> He happened to be the store manager. I told him the betta care is horrid. He actually seemed to care. He said it Will be better and to come back and check and let him know what i think.
> 
> ...



WOO! you go! I don't know if I'd have the guts to that, unless it was really late and nobody was around lol


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not sure how many people write letters anymore to complain to get something changed, but last time I checked, maybe a few years ago, statistically only 7 letters have to be written for a company/business to change what's being complained about, eventually, hopefully, the issue will be resolved. It'd be just fine with me if they stopped selling fish all together. If no one can properly care for them, they need to be some place where they will be cared for.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Leighla said:


> WOO! you go! I don't know if I'd have the guts to that, unless it was really late and nobody was around lol


Well... as you get older .... you get more gutsy... :-D

and usually I have done it in the middle of the day and not one person notices...


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I work at Walmart and it's appalling. I would gladly volunteer to take over fish duties, but for whatever reason they won't allow it. I know at least one other employee would gladly do it, and knows far more about fish care than anyone who is actually "caring" for the fish. Apparently the filter that they run are connected to several tanks. So it's one filter for each row of tanks I think. :-? So if one tank get's infected, they'd have to treat all the tanks. And they're too lazy. Also, the gravel is just creating problems. It doesn't get vacuumed EVER. It's a poison trap waiting to be sprung. If it were up to me, I'd be pulling the gravel from ALL the tanks. No, it doesn't look as pretty, but the water would be cleaner. I've noticed that the more reliable and quality fish suppliers and breeders with large quantities of fish will not have gravel in their tanks. And then I'd institute water changes on a weekly basis at the very least. More frequently at first because of the current poor water quality and for the overstocked tanks. Daily for the betta fish. And they would all actually get fed everyday. We're hoping that they just quit carrying live fish at all. But people keep coming in and buying them so they keep stocking them.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

You need to have a real talk with the manager with the other fish guy there, like serious talk.. because this is just sick


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

On a slightly positive note, my walmart got a new fish guy and this guy at least acts like he gives a care the fish look like they are being looked after- the bettas are lasting longer than a week, and even the female are their actual color and not completely white with stress stripes. He ordered new plants and took out the black dead "plants" that have been in there forever.
He isn't perfect but he is definatly an improvement from mister "sure you can put a goldfish in with your betta."


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

oh wow... thats good  see if he is open to advice


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Walmart is pretty horrible. My local one takes decent care of its bettas (water changes and feeding regularly) but all the others? starved. We went up there (its where I got my boy at) and the bettas seemed alright. clean water, food.
every other fish tank was filled with fish EATING each other. GROSS.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The walmart I worked at in Alaska, I NEVER saw anybody in the pet section except for the night stockers and since their job is just to put away noting but pallets and pallets of stuff, I doubt they did anything for the fish. 

The one here, I always see a guy there but he...I think there is somtihng mentally wrong with him...either that or he can not speak a word of english


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

They either need to hire people with experience and knowledge of fish, or stop keeping them in stock period.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I liek the second idea vetter!


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Went into Wal-mart today, and stopped by to see if there were any bettas worthwhile, and to my surprise, all bettas, and even the other fish had clean tanks, and all looked alive. I don't even think I saw one single dead fish. I did see a betta that was still alive but swimming/floating on his side, he was either orange, or a very pale sickly red, maybe bloat or a disease? Anyways, they all looked pretty good, and overall I was pleased with what I saw, except for the fact that the bettas probably could've used a water change, although it wasn't horrible. Other than that, I still wasn't happy that all of the fish in tanks, tetra, mollies, gold fish, gourami etc etc were still feeding on those weekend/vacation feeder tablet thing-ah-ma-jigs.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

My walmart has its up and downs. I have gone in there and the cups were filthy and fish were rotting in cups. Right now they have a great person working there. The last time I was there I saw one dirty cup. Otherwise the last month or so the fish have been well cared for.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

LuckyBlue said:


> But until you get someone to care. If you have the nerve, which I do. Go open a bottle of the betta water they sell for them. Walk to the sink. Empty out most of the dirty water. Refill with their betta water. Put lid back on. Grab another betta. Repeat. I have done this three or four times. No one notices or cares. I told the manager i did this. Really what can he do?
> 
> Sometimes you just have to DO.....


What if someone buys the bottles that you have just filled with ammonia-filled water and tries to use it on their home tank? If no-one notices or care, that could easily happen.


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I could be wrong but the way I read it she just leaves the bottles she uses empty after filling the Betta cups with clean water. I didnt get the impression she replaced any of the water in the bottles.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, right. That's cool. Still technically theft, though, and therefore illegal.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

lol.
Walmart doesn't care.
I've seen people walk out with those huge people sized stuff animals... And no one stopped them.

I suppose they can afford it 'cause all the cheap over-seas labor. 

My walmart's fish guy quit (he now works at one of the jacks) and so now... the fish look horrible. V.V


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

It's just sick that they can't just do 1 water change!!!Bombalurina it's not theft, because she's not taking it from the store, she is using it to maintain the conditions of the fish that are suffering under the shops lack of care, if anything she should be payed for doing that job, she doesn't have to do it, but she still does, the fact is, they're neglecting the fish, and if they want to pick at it and call it theft, then they can deal with the complaints that they end up with!!!


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> It's just sick that they can't just do 1 water change!!!Bombalurina it's not theft, because she's not taking it from the store, she is using it to maintain the conditions of the fish that are suffering under the shops lack of care, if anything she should be payed for doing that job, she doesn't have to do it, but she still does, the fact is, they're neglecting the fish, and if they want to pick at it and call it theft, then they can deal with the complaints that they end up with!!!


^This
And true


> theft n. the generic term for all crimes in which a person intentionally and fraudulently takes personal property of another without permission or consent and with the intent to convert it to the taker's use (including potential sale). In many states, if the value of the property taken is low (for example, less than $500) the crime is "petty theft," but it is "grand theft" for larger amounts, designated misdemeanor, or felony, respectively. Theft is synonymous with "larceny." Although robbery (taking by force), burglary (taken by entering unlawfully), and embezzlement (stealing from an employer) are all commonly thought of as theft, they are distinguished by the means and methods used, and are separately designated as those types of crimes in criminal charges and statutory punishments. (See: larceny, robbery, burglary, embezzlement)


So, by that, because she is using it for the store that owns it, she is not stealing.

XD

loop-holes. lol. XD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

SamJustice said:


> ^This
> And true
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha, loopholes!!!genius!!!whoever invented them must be very rich by now!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I know, it is really sad. I check on them every time I'm at walmart...

They LOVE to stack the cups on top of each other and deprive the bottom betta of oxygen! So I scoot over their merchandise and make room for the cups... Once I found one with a cracked cup in 1 inch of water. I took him to a lady that worked there and she took care of him...

Poor bettas


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> They LOVE to stack the cups on top of each other and deprive the bottom betta of oxygen! So I scoot over their merchandise and make room for the cups... Once I found one with a cracked cup in 1 inch of water. I took him to a lady that worked there and she took care of him...
> 
> Poor bettas


Yeah, everytime I'm somewhere with bettas and they're stacked, after I pick all of them up to look at them, I stack them differently, or unstack them if possible.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

"theft n. the generic term for all crimes in which a person intentionally and fraudulently takes personal property of another without permission or consent and with the intent to convert it to the taker's use (including potential sale)." 

I gather this is USA law? I'll work with it anyway.

_Intentionally: _satisfied. 
_Fraudulenty:_ by not paying, that's fraudulent.
_Personal property of another:_ it is legally the property of the shop.
_Without permission or consent:_ you could make a really shaky argument for implied consent here, but I don't think it would stand up. 
_To convert it to the taker's use: _the intended use of the rightful owner (that's Walmart) was not to use it in the betta cups. Whether you use it in the shop or not, it's still for the taker's use, not the use of the shop. It doesn't matter that that's what the use of the shop should have been. 

It's theft. I'm a law student. I do this sort of problem every day. If the law was a moral instrument, it would be on your side, but it isn't. Law and morality rarely have much to do with each other.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

wait, moving the cups around is theft?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

No, using the water from the Betta Water bottles is.


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

I guess it's kinda like if the walmart bathrooms were out of toilet paper and you take some off the shelf to replace it


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Leighla said:


> I guess it's kinda like if the walmart bathrooms were out of toilet paper and you take some off the shelf to replace it


LOL That'd be a really awkward situation. xDD


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> It's theft. I'm a law student. I do this sort of problem every day. If the law was a moral instrument, it would be on your side, but it isn't. Law and morality rarely have much to do with each other.


So true. And even if they don't peg you for theft, they could try vandalism, malicious mischief, willful destruction of property or a dozen other minor charges that still look bad on a job resume. It's better to do things through legal channels...


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Ah, but Walmart doesn't CARE anyways. so. XD
I mean seriously.
When you watch like four people walk one after the other out the door with the huge stuffed animals that they just picked up off the shelf, and no one stops them... You KNOW that no one gives a hoot or holler. -.-"
Same way my M.I.L "forgot" she had some fish in her wheelchair cart and walked out without paying for them... They were sitting in plain sight, nothing else in the cart. Went straight from the pets our the door. She had like.. 50 dollars in fish there. /=
I almost walked out with a betta once.. And then I remembered I needed gravel.. XD This was like.. when I was like 12...
My aunt would've slaughtered me,though , so I had to put him back.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

here, solve the problem, bring your OWN water in bottles, and to go further keep the water from each betta in its own container and leave it with the corresponding cup

NOT theft


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

and bring along some REAL food while yur at it, they need it


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

You know what I was just thinking about..

A betta fish shelter... Aww


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

The "lawyer" is right.... especially if you are younger you don't want to take any chances on charges for using their water for the bettas..... but do complain to management.

I am a bit older, don't plan on applying for any more jobs....so I do check on the bettas weekly. I complain to management and then I change the water in the ones that need it.... I am willing to suffer any consequences for my actions...

Doing something like this though is often overlooked with an older person...not so with a younger person. I think I'll continue to take advantage of my age.:-D:lol:


----------



## cutie11 (May 18, 2012)

walmart has a bad rep for fish care when i got my betta it was almost dead i nursed 
it back to heath


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

walmart is the worst fish care offender


----------



## cutie11 (May 18, 2012)

wal-mart is bad my fish was nearly dead.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

They SHOULD make a betta fish shelter!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

My walmart doesn't carry any animals anymore. They just carry non-living supplies.

My meijer carries fish though and some small animals...


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> They SHOULD make a betta fish shelter!


FER REAL.

We should all band together and get someplace with enough space and then get lots of tanks and start a rescue mission and adopt them out to people that can take care of them! YUS.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Station it in TX so I can help. it's warmer here, too.  Plus we have a lot of nice office complexes that you can use as fish rooms -w-


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

We need someone.. like in the middle... I'm in kentucky, right on the ohio river bank across from cincinnati. (covington)
So we'd need somewhere we'd all be able to drive a few hours to. XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

SamJustice said:


> We need someone.. like in the middle... I'm in kentucky, right on the ohio river bank across from cincinnati. (covington)
> So we'd need somewhere we'd all be able to drive a few hours to. XD


Haha I love how serious this sounds! xD I'm all the way in Florida! It takes 8 hours for me to just get to Georgia! LOL


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

LOL
Trust me. If we all put like 5 dollars in we so could. XD


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

SamJustice said:


> We need someone.. like in the middle... I'm in kentucky, right on the ohio river bank across from cincinnati. (covington)
> So we'd need somewhere we'd all be able to drive a few hours to. XD



Hey, what part? I'm in KY too.


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Nevermind, you said Covington, derrrr :facepalm:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

how about you ship them to and from the shelter! derp


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

mail i mean


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

lol.
'cause i wanna come in and HELP change water and stuff and feed 'em and see 'em and give them LURVES.

Where are you at, Leighla?
We could so find somewhere half-way to meet and hang for a little. LOL. XD


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

anyone in the dc suburbs?


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

SamJustice said:


> lol.
> 'cause i wanna come in and HELP change water and stuff and feed 'em and see 'em and give them LURVES.
> 
> Where are you at, Leighla?
> We could so find somewhere half-way to meet and hang for a little. LOL. XD




Baha. I'm in Shelbyville. Between Louisville and Frankfort, work in Louisville though.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

lol. I work in fort mitchell.
^.^


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Leighla said:


> Went into Wal-mart today, and stopped by to see if there were any bettas worthwhile, and to my surprise, all bettas, and even the other fish had clean tanks, and all looked alive. I don't even think I saw one single dead fish. I did see a betta that was still alive but swimming/floating on his side, he was either orange, or a very pale sickly red, maybe bloat or a disease? Anyways, they all looked pretty good, and overall I was pleased with what I saw, except for the fact that the bettas probably could've used a water change, although it wasn't horrible. Other than that, I still wasn't happy that all of the fish in tanks, tetra, mollies, gold fish, gourami etc etc were still feeding on those weekend/vacation feeder tablet thing-ah-ma-jigs.


 
Saw the topic name and was even afraid to read. Get me upset, even hurts.
I walk to wal mart near me and i was shocked. I just stay there in front of the shelves and i couldn't move. I didn't want people see me. I just was crying. The worker came to ask what wrong I couldn’t talk. It was like 1 year ago. It was like 8 cups with bettas and 4 where dead. Other just in very bad condition. Other that were in bad conditions water was so dirty that you barely could see something in there.

I want to the manager. I ask corporate phone #.Actually the manager was very nice and understood my concern. When I called corporate I told them that it bad for the store reputation. Since it in the neighborhood with a lot of people who have kids it will influence the business. Because no mother will come to the store with a child to see dead fish.

I really don’t know what happened to that store. But I came back to check in about 2 month after I called and they didn’t carry fish anymore. I want to store manager and he told me they will not carry it anymore. But I really don’t know is it because I complained or something else. And they don’t carry betta fish anymore.
But when I go to some pet stores in my town some of them really bad . It so sad.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

hey, try the crying routine and try to get them to step up thier game!


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Was in the store today and happened to remember to check on the bettas, when I did, they seemed to be in ok conditions, and there was 3 small shelves of them on the end cap of the isle so that walking past, you'd see them. I had a looksy and ended up getting an orange VT :smh:


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

aww...I hope your 3 years old daughter enjoy your band


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd should bring my own tank setup (maybe I should put it in one of those HUGE purses everyone uses these days) and put a betta in it and put a sign saying "happy betta, look in the cups for a half dead betta." I'm to much of a wimp to do it though.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

also write –,,regular water changes are necessary’’.

I have betta at work. He is for my enjoyment lol Makes me feel better I wish I can carry my tanks with me and advertize it to other people…good idea lol


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

*I'd love to be able to have a little tank setup for a betta at work, it'd make sitting at my desk a little more enjoyable.*


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

my friend saw a time when they had puppies and kittens, she said they were like skeletons:C


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

she has a betta that our petstore bought from wal*mart to save it, and it had fungas on it, but she saved it


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ANHEL123 said:


> Saw the topic name and was even afraid to read. Get me upset, even hurts.
> I walk to wal mart near me and i was shocked. I just stay there in front of the shelves and i couldn't move. I didn't want people see me. I just was crying. The worker came to ask what wrong I couldn’t talk. It was like 1 year ago. It was like 8 cups with bettas and 4 where dead. Other just in very bad condition. Other that were in bad conditions water was so dirty that you barely could see something in there.
> 
> I want to the manager. I ask corporate phone #.Actually the manager was very nice and understood my concern. When I called corporate I told them that it bad for the store reputation. Since it in the neighborhood with a lot of people who have kids it will influence the business. Because no mother will come to the store with a child to see dead fish.
> ...


do u live in oregon? the same thing happened to our wal-mart, glad of it though


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am at my work for 7 years and always have betta . I have my desk though. Well it in one gallon. I can't have bigger tank. I do regular 100% water changes every 4 days. It really takes me 5-8 min to change the water after work.
And i love it. And i always have spare tank at home for extra betta if i loose my work lol

Also what i love that i have patients in my room all the time ,and some of them love my betta. Actually a few patients have betta from me. And bettas are really happy.lol


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

awesome


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

no i don't live in oregon, but i am still don't know why that store stopped carry bettas, because all other walmart stores still do


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

hmmm.....myabe they all died:C


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol i am glad they don't carry them any more though


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

me to, the other fishget so hungry that they eat the dead molding ones:C


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> my friend saw a time when they had puppies and kittens, she said they were like skeletons:C


I thought the closest walmart gets to selling puppies is back yard breeders selling to random people in the parking lot. (sad world)


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow i never thought it happened. Is it legal? Drives me crazy. Unless people who buy them are really want them and going to take care of them. If you buy dog at the pet store they don’t check your background, I think. All they want just money. I have next door pet store. I know they taking puppies from puppy mills. If they don’t sell them on time , and puppies get bigger they just give it back to puppy mills.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

:C that's sad


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> wow i never thought it happened. Is it legal? Drives me crazy. Unless people who buy them are really want them and going to take care of them. If you buy dog at the pet store they don’t check your background, I think. All they want just money. I have next door pet store. I know they taking puppies from puppy mills. If they don’t sell them on time , and puppies get bigger they just give it back to puppy mills.


It is actually not legal, it's soliciting. But people often get away with it, unless of course someone tells walmart they're doing that. I've never seen it at my walmart but I know people that have at other walmarts.

I would never buy from a pet store. Unless of course- PETco and petsmart take in shelter animals, I'm fine with that. I'd never support LPS's scummy business- all those pups are either back yard bred or from puppy mills and I'm not going to support that crap. No reputable breeder would ever put their pups in a pet store- reputables don't breed for money. They breed to make quality dogs to be examples of the breed.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

BTW Sorry I've changed the topic.. Back tofish conditions.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

teeneythebetta said:


> It is actually not legal, it's soliciting. But people often get away with it, unless of course someone tells walmart they're doing that. I've never seen it at my walmart but I know people that have at other walmarts.
> 
> I would never buy from a pet store. Unless of course- PETco and petsmart take in shelter animals, I'm fine with that. I'd never support LPS's scummy business- all those pups are either back yard bred or from puppy mills and I'm not going to support that crap. No reputable breeder would ever put their pups in a pet store- reputables don't breed for money. They breed to make quality dogs to be examples of the breed.


Sorry i still continue about dogs. I am 100% agree with you. But it really hurts. I am petrified to go to the pet stores to see betta in low water and those dogs. They look right in your eyes. It is so heartbreaking. I just get physically sick and depressed. If i could help those dogs ...

I adopted the dog from the kill shelter. She was 2.5 years old. Appeared really nice , cleaver, love children dog. 

Vary sad to see all those animals get abused. Don't understand people


----------

